# England & London meet-up



## d.p.master (May 15, 2012)

Trying If i could gather few people from London and Surrounding counties for a meet-up in London.
I am sure most of us havent met anyone who already suffers dp.

I guess meeting up could really bring us all together and hopefully we could share things common between us.

I am sure its gonna be hard finding people from London as most people here are from the US or other countries ... I might be wrong..

lets see how many people reply...


----------



## d.p.master (May 15, 2012)

Guys I totally understand how we all feel but trust me we need to get out of this dark hole....

I know how we all feel, reserved and somewhat not wanting to socialise, I have never come across or directly met anyone with dp and I am curious to see besides these forums and posting words, I want to see what things are common between us, trust me we all wanna see that, we all want to see how others are doing and what makes us so different from other or infact feelings that makes us not to socialise or go out and all this frightening experience....

You must be thinking if I have gone mad or something ....but trust me People on this forum and fellow dp sufferers must have tried everything from Exercises, vitamins to SSRI's and all sorts of benzo's and ADHD meds.

but if we truly ask ourselves has that made any difference???

besides the 'holy grail of dp cure' which I am sure most of us have read are miracle instructions or experience but its not for all of us or lets put it this way does work of all of us. Most of us cant even concentrate at all on what we are reading or watching isnt it ?

The only thing we have not tried is we have not thought about having a group outside of this forum.

I know its not gonna be easy, but we have to take some courage, have some will and as most of us not questioned our doctors whenever they prescribe us any SSRi's or benzos lets not question it and find some other ways to cure us....

I would need you guys to help me and give ur ideas or suggestions HOW we can do this?

for instance:

if we manage to get enough people for a meetup where should we be going:

Parks (not suitsable in this weather, summer would be great if we have one lol)
Hotel, Restuarants, bowling places etc.

What day should it be?
Weekend should be ideal?
what time etc....

I am sure we'll feel much better and secured and somewhat dp free (hopefully) once we know that all who are meeting are going thru the same feelings or feelings of unfeelingness ...if u understand what I am saying... will make us feel much better and we can openly share things between us ....

Please dont be offended or I apologise in advance if I have NOT said anything right in the post or may contradict other people's view as this is purely my idea.

Please share what you guys think about it, even if you dont live in England or London (UK)

thanks for reading


----------



## mastaofdaweb (Jan 16, 2013)

This seems like a good idea, but no responses so hard to tell whether people are interested.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

It's not a bad idea. Maybe a US version could be discussed as well.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

great idea, I live near Bristol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

I may go! I live in Wilts. Maybe we can invite those who are recovered too? I am pretty much recovered. Summer sounds good too.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I feel almost recovered but not quite, it is like I can't shift that final bit, that final little switch......... any ideas anyone on how to get rid of that last little bit of DP??.....


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Where you meeting? london? i'm in the can atm... but will be out soon.. I drive so can collect people nearby.. Crazy dreams last night


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Bjorn how are you doing? R x


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey tired... worn out.. was sick today felt like impending doom. Hope your ok


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

oh dear, do you mean sick as in physically sick, hope you feel better soon, keep us updated with how it is going. R x


----------



## d.p.master (May 15, 2012)

Yeah thats a good idea, inviting ppl who are cured would help us greatly in the cause... also I agree summer would be great...days are much longer!


----------



## d.p.master (May 15, 2012)

hey Bjorn,

as you know we are still in Beta lol, i mean still discussing ...pls give us your suggestions and opinions


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

yeah kool i don't think i'm going to be out of hospital for a while anyway's.. keep in touch


----------



## theheadlesspostman (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in London and up for meeting.


----------



## Cynthia (May 23, 2013)

Hey I'm new to this, I have seen this is an old post but think its a good idea. Just wanting to see if regular meetings have been set up or if you're still planning on getting people together to meet?


----------



## darkblonde (Mar 13, 2010)

im in Essex and would deffo be up for meeting


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I thought I was recovering, until I stopped my meds, I am back to square one  thank you bog pharma for distroying my brain cells.


----------

